# taxes on intermediary pass-through fees



## Booyahjoe (Mar 31, 2019)

I noticed this new tax that Uber deducts in Canada. do I claim this as an HST credit on my hst tax form? And do I claim it as an expense on my t2 125 form along with the service fee?

Thanks


----------



## Booyahjoe (Mar 31, 2019)

anyone?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

You'd do better to post your question over in the Canada subforum which can be found here...








Canada







www.uberpeople.net





Once there you can find the forum for the area that's closest to your particular territory.


----------



## Booyahjoe (Mar 31, 2019)

bump


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

@Weekend Warrior


----------



## 13210 (Apr 21, 2015)

This was posted in our 2021 Taxes thread.


----------

